# Looking for help with my first measurements, SVS SB12 and KRK mains



## Ben888 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi, I'm hoping for some help and advise with my first measurements, just for mains and sub at this point, I'll look at the centre and surrounds later! 

My setup is SVS SB-12 sub and KRK powered mains (Rokit-6 on stands) Sony STR DB1080 receiver. 
Crossover set by receiver at 80Hz, mains set as small in receiver.

I can probably pull down the hump at 50hz with the subs parametric eq. 
I'm not sure about the dips at 100 and 200hz though. Also, what's the sub doing in the 100-200 range?? 
Finally, the mains seem to be going down low for a 80hz crossover don't they? Is this normal? Would a higher X help, maybe 100Hz?


----------



## Ben888 (Feb 28, 2015)

A picture of my modest setup if it helps with advising me!


----------



## Ben888 (Feb 28, 2015)

Anybody??


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The sub isn't contributing much of significance above 100 Hz, and shouldn't need to. The dip there is most likely related to positioning, though playing with the sub's phase control might help a little - easiest way to test that is to play the Pink PN test signal, set up the RTA as shown below and tweak the phase control while you watch the response plot on the RTA.

 

The mains have a peak just above 50 that combines with the sub's peak just below 50 to result in a hefty boost there, worth trying the sub's parametric EQ to tackle it - again the phase control might also help, in either case the live RTA view is a quick way to experiment.


----------

